# Lighting w/ low voltage MR16



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> I have commented on many threads regarding MR16 fixtures, but, have never asked if anyone has noticed a annoying humming noise from these fixtures. Regardless, even if you install a dimmer or not. ( only fixtures w/ magnetic ballast )?
> Also as anyone installed the same fixture w/ a electronic ballast and what was the outcome regarding any noise issues?
> Also, has anyone installed some type of device that can eliminate the humming noise ( I doubt it ) but just throwing it out there just in case!!!!!


We install primarily Juno or Lightolier and I can only remember 1 fixture that had a humming transformer. (out of maybe a couple thousand). We also have done a few Contrast fixtures, but not enough to comment on.


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

I have replaced a whole bunch of magnetic transformers with electronic. Lots of fun!


----------

